

A smart replacement for animated GIFs - varezhka
http://coub.com

======
DanBC
I'm on a slow connection. The gifs loaded. The coubs didn't appear to load
before I left the page.

I couldn't find any terms of use for coubs. Is it an open spec? Is it patent
encumbered? Where will it work? Where wont it work?

Sorry this is so negative! If you get something better than gif, and small,
and portable, that's great.

------
Piskvorrr
...runs on Flash? Thanks, I'll pass.

------
bluetidepro
This is NOT a replacement for animated .GIFs. This is just a video that auto
plays ( _and loops_ ) without sound ( _until you click on it_ ), which is very
different than a .GIf.

------
Costique
It's high time that somebody replaces GIF with a modern alternative,
seriously.

------
whazap
youtube runs on flash, guys. and nobody died

~~~
Piskvorrr
YT runs on html5 as well, and nobody died, either. But _Flash_ is on the way
to the grave, apparently. Also, if you haven't noticed, there is no Flash
support on iOS, support for Android is close to none, and the Windows and
Linux versions are extremely resource-hungry. In this sense, anything built on
Flash is a _very_ bad replacement for anything.

Moreover, I'd say that the standard to measure against is "how is this a
significant improvement over the existing state," not "at least it's not
lethal."

